# My old B14 FMax



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Sold her last year.. should have kept her ;(

*DET, bored out w/ 300Z TT Pistons, FMax...*


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

very very very nice...your turbo set up looks simialr to chefs. Also are the hood and grill custom or what?


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet, thanks.
The scoop is from a Subaru Legacy Wagon, cut and welded in place on the stock 200SX hood. The grill is from Erebuni, as is the bumper.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn that is nice you should have kept it


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

what kindof money were you looking at with that swap and what not?


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

If you include the cost of the DET, breaking it down, boring it out.. rings, pistons, bearings, etc - add in the FMax then the hood, bumper, paint..etc. 

It gets up there. You dont keep track, its best not to. Better have another car - cause it takes a while  But its all worth while when you smoke a C5 Vette!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Now THAT was one hot ride. Wish I could've picked up on that one when it was 4 sale.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG  !!!!! How could U have sold this car.....It amkes me want to cry.....lol. Well at least tell me U got close to wut U spent on it


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

I ended up parting the engine out and making what I put into the motor and then some. The Fmax when to a guy in Cali with a 98SE. The punched DET long block went to a G20 owner in NC. My car sat engineless for nearly a year before putting a freshened stock DET back in - it sold for 11.5K to a guy an hour N of JWT. I bought the car for 10K in 97. 

In the end - I didn't make much but that isnt what matters. Memories of spankin WS6's, 5.0s and Z28s are were the real money is.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.

*looks a gauges* Dejavu!!










BTW, is one of yours a water temp? If so and if its electrical, how/where did you mount the sender? THX


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Sunny J Reg*

I see you have racing seats! Where in the hell did you get the hard to find brackets, and how much did they cost you???????


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Damn Joe, you got rid of one sweet ass B14. Clean and efficient. At least you have the Pulsar to console you. 

EDIT: scratch that, not Pulsar... but Sunny.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet f-ing car. BTW what front grille is that?


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

The seat bracket is a custom welded box mating up to the sliders - nothing special since our floors can handle one quite easily as long as the rails are high enough to cover the floor pan bracing.

The B13 bracket from Weld Eng fits just fine - I had B13 seats in my B14 before the racing buckets. Dont let anyone tell you they wont fit - all you have to swap is the female seat belt clip.

The front grill is from Erebuni


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

That front bumper is real nice! I want it!

I checked erebuni before but they only had one that had the fenderflares adn they said with just using the front bumper it would have a gap where the fender things would be.

nice car


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well man, whoever at erebuni that told u that has no idea what they are talking about. there is only one gtr b14 bumper that they sell. the fender flares are seperate and have nothing to do w/the bumper. i've got the gtr bumper and it fits fine. biggest problem i had was them getting one in. it seems as soon as they get a shipment, they sell out.

sunny,

that is a sweet car. someday i hope to have a killer set up like that. but atleast u have a sunny now


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

do u know if its urethane or fiberglass? Yeah its strange thats what they told me. They said if you dont get all four pieces there will be gaps and it won't fit correctly.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its urethane. if you get it, make sure your bodyshop guy uses paint with flex additives...mine didnt and it is cracking the paint everywhere.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *its urethane. if you get it, make sure your bodyshop guy uses paint with flex additives...mine didnt and it is cracking the paint everywhere. *


He's absolutely right, I've seen too many urethane bumpers lookin like spider web's, cause they flex when they hit the ground. Flex additive will prevent that effect.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

nice pics, you and I share(or should i say shared for your part) the subaru hoodscoop thing. should have kept it bro

jorge


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good. i pondered a hood scoop from a subaru. i'll see when the time comes. i like the gtr bumper too...i need a new front and rear bumper as it is.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

my bumper looks like its been through a bug war and nothing gets them off, i think they are actually embedded in the bumper.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

neil,

it's probably just bc your clearcoat has worn off. it was like that on my stock bumper before i got my gtr one. i even went so far as to use a scouring pad and bug&tar remover and it didnt work(my car is white btw). but once i got the new bumper with the new paint and clearcoat they just washed right off.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

what a car!!!
what kind of rims are those?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ahhh that must be it, my car is 1995 too. Clear is even wearing off a bit near drivers side window. Yeah bug and tar usually gets most of crap off but bumper on mine was waste of time. Guess thats what happens with age. 

How much you pay for that bumper BTW? It says something like $899 for 4pc on their website.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i paid $350 plus shipping. dunno what he paid. nopi has it listed on their site for 250 i think. give them a call and see if they have it in stock before you call erebuni.


----------

